# Just got a blood test, high E2 and prolactin, any tips? 120mg Test E split EOD



## Dannydonair (Feb 2, 2022)

Just got my blood test back after a month of 120mg test E sub q EOD. High e2, high prolactin, and for some reason, low hematocrit? Any advice fellas? Not on any ai and prefer not to be on one if possible. Have weak erections, low sex drive, and somewhat fatigue.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 2, 2022)

Dannydonair said:


> Just got my blood test back after a month of 120mg test E sub q EOD. High e2, high prolactin, and for some reason, low hematocrit? Any advice fellas? Not on any ai and prefer not to be on one if possible. Have weak erections, low sex drive, and somewhat fatigue.


How high is your body fat? Can you post a picture (you can block out your face)?

You are on the upper end of the range for test, so there's room for you to lower it which would help your E2. You could also microdose test daily, which would also lower your E2. However neither of those things would do anything for your prolactin.

This is why I ask about your weight. Adipose tissue can create surprising bumps in both E2 and prolactin.


----------



## Dannydonair (Feb 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> How high is your body fat? Can you post a picture (you can block out your face)?
> 
> You are on the upper end of the range for test, so there's room for you to lower it which would help your E2. You could also microdose test daily, which would also lower your E2. However neither of those things would do anything for your prolactin.
> 
> This is why I ask about your weight. Adipose tissue can create surprising bumps in both E2 and prolactin.


I have attached what my body looks like. I should add that I look the same as before starting TRT a month ago, I am an avid athlete and train a ton so I’m quite lean and muscular for my height (5’4). I should also mention I am 25 years old.


----------



## Dannydonair (Feb 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> How high is your body fat? Can you post a picture (you can block out your face)?
> 
> You are on the upper end of the range for test, so there's room for you to lower it which would help your E2. You could also microdose test daily, which would also lower your E2. However neither of those things would do anything for your prolactin.
> 
> This is why I ask about your weight. Adipose tissue can create surprising bumps in both E2 and prolactin.


I would also like to add that I take a prescription acid reflux medication pantoprazole daily and I just googled it and there is some correlation between that medication and low hematocrit/iron deficiency so it might be that to be honest, I will put an end to that medication, as well as increase my intake of dark leafy iron rich greens and red meat, which I rarely eat either of coincidentally


----------



## Send0 (Feb 2, 2022)

Dannydonair said:


> I have attached what my body looks like. I should add that I look the same as before starting TRT a month ago, I am an avid athlete and train a ton so I’m quite lean and muscular for my height (5’4). I should also mention I am 25 years old.


Not enough body fat visually for me to think it would cause you high E2 or high prolactin.

If you don't want to go with an AI then I'd either reduce your dose to 100mg/week and see how that changes things, or I'd move to ED injections. If you choose to inject ED, and keep your dose at 120mg/week, then you would need to inject 17mg per day. These methods will help with E2, but I'd be surprised if they did anything for your prolactin.


----------



## Dannydonair (Feb 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Not enough body fat visually for me to think it would cause you high E2 or high prolactin.
> 
> If you don't want to go with an AI then I'd either reduce your dose to 100mg/week and see how that changes things, or I'd move to ED injections. If you choose to inject ED, and keep your dose at 120mg/week, then you would need to inject 17mg per day. These methods will help with E2, but I'd be surprised if they did anything for your prolactin.


You don’t think lowering to 100 as well as ED injections would be better? I 100% don’t mind injecting daily, it’s worth the benefits to me.


----------



## TODAY (Feb 2, 2022)

Dannydonair said:


> You don’t think lowering to 100 as well as ED injections would be better? I 100% don’t mind injecting daily, it’s worth the benefits to me.


It certainly wouldn't hurt.

Are you on any other medications or drugs?


----------



## Send0 (Feb 2, 2022)

Dannydonair said:


> You don’t think lowering to 100 as well as ED injections would be better? I 100% don’t mind injecting daily, it’s worth the benefits to me.


It wouldn't hurt, but I always do things in baby steps to avoid overshooting what I'm trying to achieve.

If you're comfortable with doing both then give it a try.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 2, 2022)

Make small changes one at a time not multiple.


----------



## Blacktail (Feb 3, 2022)

Dannydonair said:


> You don’t think lowering to 100 as well as ED injections would be better? I 100% don’t mind injecting daily, it’s worth the benefits to me.


You will get tired of ED injections.


----------



## Dannydonair (Feb 3, 2022)

Blacktail said:


> You will get tired of ED injections.


What other option is there? AI?


----------



## Blacktail (Feb 3, 2022)

Try it and see if it helps. But like said above only change one thing at a time.


----------



## 69nites (Feb 3, 2022)

Blacktail said:


> You will get tired of ED injections.


I think it's funny to say someone would get tired of every day injections. Like something that takes 30 seconds a day is incredibly cumbersome.


----------



## Trump (Feb 3, 2022)

Dannydonair said:


> Just got my blood test back after a month of 120mg test E sub q EOD. High e2, high prolactin, and for some reason, low hematocrit? Any advice fellas? Not on any ai and prefer not to be on one if possible. Have weak erections, low sex drive, and somewhat fatigue.


120mg total per week or is that 120mg in each injection eod?

Ignore me I just read the title again


----------



## Capthowdy (Feb 3, 2022)

I would look Into lowering the dose and keep getting blood to see where you stand . Definitely Don’t add any other compounds untill you get this in check .


----------



## Dannydonair (Feb 4, 2022)

Capthowdy said:


> I would look Into lowering the dose and keep getting blood to see where you stand . Definitely Don’t add any other compounds untill you get this in check .


I had the plan of adding HCG but that’s probably not a good idea until this gets fixed right?


----------

